# Why to get up early!



## AGRubio (Aug 11, 2010)

Both shots on upper Laguna Madre.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Those are some nice pics!!!


----------



## vinsp (Mar 12, 2006)

Cool


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Very nice!!!Really like the first one.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*VERY NICE BROTHER, NO LETS SEE SOME FISH....*


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Wish I were out there, nice shots !


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Very nice.


----------

